# Beinharte Techniktour Odenwaldtrails am 22.4.2012



## vest (9. April 2012)

Eine Woche nach dem Beinharten Fahrtechniktraining gibt es bereits eine Möglichkeit, das gelernte in die Praxis umzusetzen: Am Sonntag, den 22.4., geht es in den vorderen Odenwald.

Wir werden den Nordwestrand, die Bergstraße, etwas genauer erkunden und uns aus dem dortigen Trailangebot das anspruchsvollste herauspicken.

Dabei bietet sich die ideale Gelegenheit, den Flow auf schnellen Trails zu genießen und insbesondere auch die Fahrtechnik in kniffligen Passagen zu fordern.

Ob Treppen, enge Spitzkehren mit Stufen oder Steilpassagen  alles ist dabei! Die Fotos oben geben einen kleinen Vorgeschmack, was Euch bei der Tour so alles erwartet.

Gekühlte Getränke oder einen kleinen Snack kann man auf dem Melibokus kaufen. Etwas zu Essen für den Rest der Tour mitzunehmen ist trotzdem keine schlechte Idee. Selbstverständlich besteht während der Tour die Möglichkeit, Schlüsselstellen mehrfach zu probieren und Fahrtechnikübungen einzubauen.

Technischen Daten:



ca. 40 km / 1200 hm, alle Abfahrten auf Trails, die Anstiege zum    Kraftsparen auch auf Forstwegen


Gefahren wird mit moderater Geschwindigkeit bergauf, d.h. Beinhart Tempo-Level 1 bis 2


Der fahrtechnische Anspruch ist höher: Beinhart Technik-Level 3, einige Passagen auch darüber


Start ist 10:00 (Startpunkt wird per Mail bekannt gegeben)


 Helmpflicht! Wer hat, sollte auch Protektoren mitbringen.


 Teilnehmerlimit 8 Personen, also schnell anmelden! (3 Plätze sind schon belegt)


 Eine eventuelle Absage erfolgt per Mail an die angemeldeten Teilnehmer bis spätestens morgens um 8:00Uhr!


Anmeldung bitte an: [email protected]


Gruß Steve


----------



## hallotv (10. April 2012)

Hi,
wie schon mal geschrieben, bin ich dabei.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2012)

würde gerne, muß aber mit clemens strecke machen.


----------



## Murph (10. April 2012)

Ich auch mit will!! 

Hast eine Mail.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr_Marco (10. April 2012)

Servus Steve,

ich bin auch dabei!

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. April 2012)

d a a a a a a b e i


----------



## MTB-Olaf (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

Och cool, ch würde auch gerne mit.

mfg
Mtb


----------



## Darkwing (12. April 2012)

Rauf fahren und runter tragen ist ist genau mein Ding. Da bin ich dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Murph (13. April 2012)

Hab auch schon überlegt mir einen Griff zu bauen.
Damit das tragen des Bikes etwas angenehmer wird!


----------



## vest (13. April 2012)

@all:

Anmeldung erfolgt ausschließlich per mail. Dieser Thread sollte nur zur Info für diejeneigen dienen, die Ihren Newsletter nicht lesen 

Gruß Steve


----------



## hirrsson (22. April 2012)

Hi, Sorry muss spät absagen - finde auch eure Email nicht.... Sorry, würde so gerne dabei sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (22. April 2012)

Schoen gemacht Steve


----------



## Murph (23. April 2012)

Stimmt 

Aber ich glaub ihr nehmt alle Drogen 
Die Kerle fahren Sachen.....unglaublich 

Hatte aber gestern Abend eine schöne "Bettschwere" 

Danke Steve für's guiden und diverse Versuche Fahrtechnik zu vermitteln.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2012)

gute truppe + keine verletzten 

danke für die bilder bonsai


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. April 2012)

Gute Truppe! Gute Strecke ... alles jut !

Doch .. ich hab mir den kleinen Zeh blau geschlagen auf dem steinfeld ..aua :-(  

..sonst nur einen Sack voll Muskelkater^^

thanks für die bilder! 

Mein kleines Video folgt noch!


----------



## vest (23. April 2012)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat! 




Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> Doch .. ich hab mir den kleinen Zeh blau geschlagen auf dem steinfeld ..aua :-(
> !



Steinfeld?Hab ich was verpasst?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. April 2012)

Nein Herr Steve ....!
An der Stelle wo ich den Schuh ausgezogen hab 

Wir leihen fanden das Stück davor als Mini steinfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (23. April 2012)

Goldener_Reiter schrieb:


> thanks für die bilder!
> 
> Mein kleines Video folgt noch!


 


a.nienie schrieb:


> danke für die bilder bonsai


 
Hab ich da was verpasst???


----------



## mbonsai (23. April 2012)

Hat Deine Mail wieder nicht geklappt? Ich probiers nochmal


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2012)

die paar die ich gemacht habe sind leider müll. liegt an der cam oder meienr unfähigkeit.


----------



## mbonsai (23. April 2012)

Also Murph jetzt solltest Du ne Mail haben.....an ALLE ....es sind 296 Bilder, er war heute morgen mit dem Upload noch nicht fertig....viele davon im RAW Format für die Freaks


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2012)

wir sind eh alle ünwürdig


----------



## Darkwing (23. April 2012)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Steve, die Tour war richtig toll. Ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz, dass ich als schlechtes Vorbild dienen konnte (Zitat Steve:"...hier sieht man, wie man es nicht machen sollte...") .

Ansonsten waren die Mitfahrer nett, die Trails (für mich) teilweise wahnsinnig und selbst der Wettergott hat sich von unerwartet freundlicher Seite gezeigt.

Über eine baldige Wiederholung würde ich mich freuen.

Danke und viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## mbonsai (23. April 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir sind eh alle ünwürdig



Dafür hat er dickere Schlappen drauf


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2012)

ob der durch die lyrik passt?


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. April 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ob der durch die lyrik passt?



Das wäre gut zu wissen  Traktorreifen ....

@ Steve:  ...fährt der auf dem Bild auch ZU WEIT HINTENmit seinem Oberkörper 

@ murph .... Video verpasst?? Dir is klar das die Gopro nich aus Spaß da gestandenn hat 

und du hast die BESTE Szene produziert


----------



## Murph (23. April 2012)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Also Murph jetzt solltest Du ne Mail haben.....an ALLE ....es sind 296 Bilder, er war heute morgen mit dem Upload noch nicht fertig....viele davon im RAW Format für die Freaks



Ja klar!
Hab nur noch keine Mails abgerufen gehabt,außerdem bleibst Du doch sowieso immer in meinem Spamfilter hängen.
Gehörst Du zu den Spammern?? 

@Goldener Reiter

Andreas!!!
Wo bleiben die Videos???

Aber immer erst schön fragen *bevor* Du was veröffentlichst!!

Noch was zu dem Unwürdigkeitslink:
Das sind nicht die dicken Reifen,schaut mal genau hin.
Der fährt eine Starrgabel,da kann ich das auch....es taucht ja nix weg beim runter fahren :-b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Marco (23. April 2012)

Jooooohooo.....

auch von mir ein Danke an den Guide und die Mitfahrer! Hat Spaß gemacht und ich habe die Punktwertung gegen den Goldenen Reiter klar für mich entschieden 

Das nächste mal habe ich auch besseres Schuhwerk dabei 

http://singlespeedcoeln.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/high_heels_klick.jpg


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (23. April 2012)

Mr_Marco schrieb:


> Jooooohooo.....
> 
> auch von mir ein Danke an den Guide und die Mitfahrer! Hat Spaß gemacht und ich habe die Punktwertung gegen den Goldenen Reiter klar für mich entschieden
> 
> ...



biiitteeeee     naja naja ...ich geb mich gerne geschlagen ....aber nicht klar geschlagen!

mal sehen wie das in winterberg aussehen wird    das gibts ne Rückrunde hööhöö


----------



## MTB-Olaf (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

War bei H1 und konnte nicht mitkommen.
Würde aber Trotzdem gerne Freeriden im Odenwald kenn mich da gar nicht aus. Bekomme ich den GPS-Track

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## mbonsai (24. April 2012)

Mr_Marco schrieb:


> Jooooohooo.....
> 
> auch von mir ein Danke an den Guide und die Mitfahrer! Hat Spaß gemacht und ich habe die Punktwertung gegen den Goldenen Reiter klar für mich entschieden
> 
> ...



Ich fand Deine Schlaeppchen huebscher


----------



## Murph (24. April 2012)

Ich würde lieber weiter oben mal guggen.
Aber stimmt schon,die Schlappen hatten was.

Sollte ich ev.auch mal probieren,vielleicht lag´s daran......


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2012)

na kommt, ich habe gerade noch mal die tour per photos revue passieren lassen. da sah die ganze gruppe gut bei aus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. April 2012)

Also da muss ich mich a.nienie´s meinung anschließen!!!

aber seht selbst:






greetz


----------



## Murph (24. April 2012)

Na da kann ich ja wenigstens als mahnendes Beispiel durchgehen. 

So nicht!!!!
Gewicht viiiiiel zu weit hinten!!!!!


----------

